# bass seem loud at lower volume



## PoorSignal (Jul 23, 2009)

I set up my system with the AVR's test tone played at volume control knob at 0db.
I put SPL meter switch weight C, slow and matched the sub volume to the other speakers. All read 76db.

I also did a graph in REW and it blended well with the mains up to 150hz.

And the bass seems a bit loud in movies when I play the movies at a lower volume, e.g. at night I play 6 db less than I normally do.. It's not bad when I play the movie loud I think because everything is so loud anyway. Maybe there is more reverb at lower volume that I can hear?

There are some trailers on a BD and they are mixed in DD stereo or 5.1 and the bass in those are really quite loud (do they mix trailers that way to get your attention)?

So does the sub volume output linearly through out the volume range of the AVR?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

do you sit in or near a corner of the room?


----------



## PoorSignal (Jul 23, 2009)

No, right against the backwall, tho.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

That could be part of the problem walls tend to load the bass frequencies a bit have you tried just for a short time moving your seating forward two feet?


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

The sub should play equally at all volumes unless you have something like dynamic eq active. The corner would be a good shout for where the problem lies, but it may be that subs style as well, what subwoofer is it?


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

it sounds like you have DynamicEQ activated...


----------



## gdstupak (Jul 13, 2010)

With my Onkyo 706, the DynamicEQ will automatically be engaged every time I run the Audessey set up.
I always have to remember to go back into the menu and turn it off manually, I hate that.


----------

